# module. autoload

## fb99

Que dois-je ajouter à ce fichier pour pouvoir démarrer gentoo correctement, ou autre chose parce que:

les partitions se montent mais je ne peux que lire et pas modifier Hai!

----------

## Apolonius

Tes partoche sont montées en read only. C'est, je crois le montage par défaut, si ton /etc/fstab n'existe pas ou est invalide. Le fichier modules.autoload ne t'aidera pas bcp pour ce type de prob.... Si tu ne trouves pas, tu peux toujours poster ton fstab ici.

----------

## fb99

voilà ce que contient mon fstab.

/dev/hda1                   /boot               ext3          noatime          1 2

/dev/hda6                   /                     ext3          noatime          0 1

/dev/hda5                   none               swap         sw                  0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom     iso9660     noauto,ro        0 0 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1    /mnt/cdrom2   iso9660     noauto,ro        0 0

proc                            /proc              proc          defaults           0 0

----------

## Apolonius

tes entrées fstab me semblent correctes, mais n'aurais-tu pas oublié celle-ci:

```
tmpfs   /dev/shm   tmpfs       defaults      0 0 
```

en plus tmpfs est justement utilisé dans les scripts de boot. Sinon tu as encore la possibilté d'un noyau mal configuré

----------

## yoyo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> voilà ce que contient mon fstab.
> 
> /dev/hda1                   /boot               ext3          noatime          1 2
> 
> /dev/hda6                   /                     ext3          noatime          0 1
> ...

 

Essaie avec 1 1 au bout de la ligne de ta partition racine (/) et remplace noatime par defaults sur cette même ligne.

Ajoute également noauto sur la ligne de ta partition /boot.

----------

## fb99

je fais les changement mais quand je redémarre toujours les mêmes erreurs:

 *Mouting /proc...                                        [oops]

 * The "mount" command failed winth error:

line 1: mount : command not found

 * Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D for normal startup): (si je fais Control-D l'ordinateur l                                                         redemarre)

----------

## yoyo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> je fais les changement mais quand je redémarre toujours les mêmes erreurs:
> 
>  *Mouting /proc...                                        [oops]
> 
>  * The "mount" command failed winth error:
> ...

 

Logue-toi en root et post la commande 

```
mount -v /proc
```

J'ai la même ligne que toi dans mon fstab (pour /proc), aussi je suis un peu à cour d'idée  :Sad:  .

----------

## Farnsworth

c normal que tu monte /boot avant de monter / ???

essaye d'inverser les deux premieres lignes.

----------

## Apolonius

C'est ta première installation ou tu as rencontré ce prob après un update ?

----------

## fb99

j'ai essayé d'inverser mais ça marche pas.

j'ai essayé "mount -v /proc

mais: 

mount: Mounting none on /proc failed: Device or ressource busy

je vois pas ce que je peux faire d'autre a part réinstaller gentoo. Si je réinstalle vous auriez pas une configuration du noyau à me passer pour que je puisse m'y réferrer (je pense que j'ai du oublier d'activer des options).

merci d'avoir essayé de m'aider   :Very Happy: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Farnsworth wrote:*   

> c normal que tu monte /boot avant de monter / ???
> 
> essaye d'inverser les deux premieres lignes.

 

L'ordre est donné par le sixième champ de la ligne du fichier fstab. C'est pour cela qu'il faut mettre 1 sur la partition racine (/) et 2 pour les autres partitions (/boot, /usr, /home ...).

Voir l'adresse sur lea linux.

D'ailleurs l'ordre dans la doc d'install correspond à l'ordre posté par fb99 (et à mon fichier fstab   :Wink:   )

Ote moi un doute fb99. Tu as bien coché l'option /proc file system support dans le menu de config du noyau avant de le compiler ???

----------

## fb99

enfaite le problème vient de /proc

parce que quand je démarre normallement et que je fait un petit /sbin/ifconfig -a il me dit qu'il ne trouve pas le fichier sur la partition /proc. Donc c'est ça le problème

----------

## fb99

oula étand donné que j'ai des problèmes de mémoires je me rapelle plus même si je l'ai fait hier (si jeune c'est quand même triste   :Very Happy:  )

mais c'est bien possible que j'ai oublié y a pas un moyen de le vérifier.

C'était bien dans files system qu'il fallait cocher cette option

----------

## Farnsworth

tu peux le voir si tu as garde ton .config (dans usr/src/linux...)

tu fais un "grep -i proc .config"

et tu devrais avoir une ligne du genre:

```
CONFIG_PROC_FS=y
```

----------

## fb99

j'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit mais la ligne du genre CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

elle apparaît pas ça reste vide quoi

----------

## Farnsworth

c bizarre, il y a des trucs dans ton .config???

parcequ'elle devrait apparraitre au moins en commente.

et quand je l'ai fait ici, j'ai eu plusieurs retours:

```
src/linux# grep -i proc .config

# Processor type and features

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

src/linux#

```

bizarre...

----------

## yoyo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai fait ce que tu m'a dit mais la ligne du genre CONFIG_PROC_FS=y
> 
> elle apparaît pas ça reste vide quoi

 

Relance menuconfig et vérifie que tu as bien coché la case "proc file system support" dans le sous-menu "files system" (de mémoire).

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

----------

## fb99

c'est bon j'ai réussi voilà ce qui vient: 

#Processor type and features

Config_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

#Config_BSD_PROCESS_ACT is not set

#Config_SCSI_NCR53C8XX_PROFILE is not set

#Config_I20_PRO is not set

Config_EEPRO100=y

#Config_VIDE_PROC_FS is not set

#Config_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

Config_PROC_FS=y

#Config_PROC_CONFIG is not set

----------

## fb99

voilà j'y suis allé et il est coché mais y a une autre option kernel que j'ai pas activé

[*] /proc file system support

<  >kernel configuration visible in /proc/config

----------

## yoyo

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> voilà j'y suis allé et il est coché mais y a une autre option kernel que j'ai pas activé
> 
> [*] /proc file system support
> 
> <  >kernel configuration visible in /proc/config

 

Dans quel (sous-)menu ?? Quel noyau utilises-tu ??

----------

## fb99

le 2.4 dans file systems

----------

## fb99

est ce que je peux recompiler le noyau

comme pendant l'installe ou est-ce que je dois faire un truc en plus

----------

## Apolonius

tu dois le faire comme pdt l'install, en partant du cd d'installation, en te chrootant sur ta gentoo, en updatant des variables d'environnement et en sourçant ton profile.

----------

## fb99

sourçant mon profil?

je peux le faire même si j'ai déjà compilé mon noyau une première fois?

----------

## fb99

j'ai recompilé le noyau en mettant le plus d'option possible concernant les systèmes de fichiers... mais toujours la même erreur pendant le démarrage (je l'ai décrite plus haut)  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fb99

j'ai lu les messages qui apparaissaient pendant le démarrage et y en a un qui me parraît bizzarre. est ce que je pourrais avoir votre avis sur la chose.

le message:

UFS: Mounted root(ext3 filesystem) readonly.

----------

## Farnsworth

quand tu arrives au moment ou il te demande de faire ctrl-D ou d'entrer le mot de passe, qu'est-ce qui se passe si tu rentres le pass??

ca monte ta partition / ??

tu as active le support de l'ext3 dans le kernel (pas en module, en dur!!)??

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai lu les messages qui apparaissaient pendant le démarrage et y en a un qui me parraît bizzarre. est ce que je pourrais avoir votre avis sur la chose.
> 
> le message:
> 
> UFS: Mounted root(ext3 filesystem) readonly.

 

Pourrais-tu donner les 2 ou 3 lignes qui précèdent ce message : il y a des chances qu'elles indiquent la cause du problème (une erreur sur le filesystem, un "max mount count", ...)

----------

## fb99

voilà les trois lignes qui précedent 

UFS: Mounted root(ext3 filesystem) readonly:

ds: no socket drivers loaded!

kjournald starting. 

EXT3-fs: mounted filesyszem with ordered datamode

UFS: Mounted root(ext3 filesystem) readonly:

si je me connectent en route je ne peux modifier aucun fichier.

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> ds: no socket drivers loaded!

 

Ce message signifie que tu as probablement compilé les "Unix domain sockets" comme module. 

Bien que cela n'ait sans doute rien à voir avec ton problème, il vaut mieux les compiler en dur.  

 *Quote:*   

> kjournald starting. 
> 
> EXT3-fs: mounted filesyszem with ordered datamode
> 
> UFS: Mounted root(ext3 filesystem) readonly:

 

Finalement, jusqu'ici, c'est normal : le "/" est en effet d'abord monté en read-only.

C'est donc plus loin qu'il y a un blème.

Peux-tu poster la fin du log ?

On va pas se laisser faire  tout de même !  :Wink: 

----------

## fb99

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par "log".

----------

## Farnsworth

la suite du message d'erreur...

----------

## fb99

voilà la suite du messagen d'erreur.

*Mouting /proc... [oops] 

* The "mount" command failed winth error: 

line 1: mount : command not found 

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue

----------

## fb99

c'est quoi le cron, parce que j'ai installé vcron et il me dit qu'il manque un fichier de configuration dans /etc

----------

## fb99

j'ai réinstaller gentoo à partir d'un stage 3 et.... ça marche,

merci beaucoup de m'avoir aider à comprendre ce que je faisait   :Laughing: 

----------

## ghoti

 *fb99 wrote:*   

> j'ai réinstaller gentoo à partir d'un stage 3 et.... ça marche

  Génial  :Smile: 

Mais c'est dommage qu'on n'ait pas trouvé le fin fond de l'histoire ...

----------

## fb99

Je pense que c'était du au fait que j'avais compilé certaine option comme modules, alors que normalement elle devait être activé directement dans le noyau en faisant make menu config.

----------

